# Toro 824, which year?



## simsim (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, new member, first post...

i am looking to buy a used snowblower in the 200-300$ (CAD) range.

I am looking at some old Ariens, Toro or John Deere...

There is this Toro 824 for sale for 200$.

Can you help me with that? is it a good model? which year is it? (i don't have the serial number or the model number)

Thank you for your knowledge


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

welcome. if the engine is a briggs and stratton look at your code number the first two numbers will tell you the year on the toro. from what i can tell from the photo it looks like a 1989 but i could be off a few years. i have a 1972 832 not much difference but i love it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello simsim, welcome to SBF. i caan't enlarge the pic so i need your help. does it say xl824 or powershift? or does it just have 824 in the black square? does it have three foward speeds and reverse or four foward speeds and two revers gears


----------



## simsim (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello, thanks for your answers.

Finally, i ended up buying an old Ariens model 924026 8hp.

and i have a few questions about it!!

i will post them in the Ariens section.

thanks again


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great choice. I hope you are happy with it and we are awaiting your questions.


----------

